# Eclipse Mindesanforderungen



## TheHighlander (10. Jan 2005)

Hat Eclipse sowas wie mindestanforderungen????
Hab nen 1GHz Laptop mit 256MB Ram

Eclipse 3.1 mit JRE 5.0 startet drauf nicht!!!
Liegt das an meinem schei* Laptop oder an Eclipse???


----------



## bygones (10. Jan 2005)

schau dir mal die log files von eclipse an, warum er nicht startet...


----------



## niemand (10. Jan 2005)

Etwas mehr RAM wäre nicht schlecht, aber auch damit kann man arbeiten.
Habe Eclipse 3.1 mit JDK 1.5 auf einem 1GHz/382MB-Schleppi unter Linux laufen und kann weitgehend flüssig arbeiten.

cu


----------



## Core (10. Jan 2005)

habe Eclipse 2.1 hier auf'm 400 MHz / 128 MB Ram laufen. (ohne Plugins)
läuft halbwegs flüssig, müsste also auf deinem Laptop laufen


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Jan 2005)

hab ibm wsad + testserver + portal toolkit + portal testserver aufm 1.7Ghz Mobile mit 512RAM laufen

läuft flüssig bis ich den Portal Server starte ^^


----------



## Roar (10. Jan 2005)

Core hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe Eclipse 2.1 hier auf'm 400 MHz / 128 MB Ram laufen. (ohne Plugins)
> läuft halbwegs flüssig, müsste also auf deinem Laptop laufen



 :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Core (10. Jan 2005)

ich weiß, die Wartezeiten sind nicht gerade kurz 

aber bevor man gar kein Java macht is ein langsames Eclipse immer noch besser. :wink: 

Alles was GUI-Design-Plug-In ist macht aber jegliches arbeiten unzumutbar  :bloed:


----------



## TheHighlander (11. Jan 2005)

> !SESSION 2005-01-10 18:48:11.98 ------------------------------------------------
> eclipse.buildId=I20041216-2000
> java.version=1.5.0_01
> java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
> ...




das ist der fehler


----------



## niemand (11. Jan 2005)

> aber bevor man gar kein Java macht is ein langsames Eclipse immer noch besser.


Naja... vi, emacs und für Win auch diverse Editoren laufen ja auch mit weit weniger. Es muss nicht immer ein IDE sein 

cu


----------

